# How long to receive FBAR acknowledge email?



## powerdrw (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I submitted my FBAR for 2018 last week and immediately received the "submission accepted" email right away, which says that my submission is accepted for processing and I will receive another email once processing is complete within 1-2 business days. 
Based on last year's email, I know there's gonna be another acknowledgment email with FBAR case number? 


But it's already been 4 business days and I still haven't received it. 

Is this normal? How long did it take you guys to receive? 


Should I contact them? If anyone knows what'd be the best way to check the submission status that'd be helpful



Many thanks! Just really want to get this all done and get it behind!! Such an annual headache


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can take a week or more. Don't forget that the IRS and Treasury Department are understaffed and underfunded - plus the US Government has some of the most clapped out and dilapidated computer systems in the world. You have the notice that they received your submission. That should suffice if any questions come up.


----------



## jiminlondon (Apr 12, 2019)

I submitted mine on 12/4, got the submission accepted email straight away, and then a further "acknowledgement" email this morning, 16/4.


----------

